# Which villagers do you want to see added to PC next?



## carackobama (Mar 9, 2019)

I'm sure some of you out there relate to wanting a certain favourite villager to come to Pocket Camp and the struggle of having to wait to see if or when they'll be added ;-; which villagers would you like to be added to the game? Personally I'm dying for my best girl Tangy to come to Pocket Camp, I'm genuinely shocked she hasn't been added already!


----------



## petaltail (Mar 9, 2019)

he's not that popular so i understand why he's not in the game yet lol, but i reeeally wanna have sterling in pocket camp!! he's been my favourite villager since i first got acnl back in 2015 
i will wait as long as i have to for him to be added in lmao


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 9, 2019)

Still waiting for Moose and Mira!


----------



## slatka (Mar 10, 2019)

I really would like to see Eunice, Tangy, Melba and Lolly on pocket camp in the near future


----------



## Ras (Mar 10, 2019)

If I had Erik, Lolly and Flora, I’d have all my village’s villagers.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 10, 2019)

I forgot about Tangy until this thread haha but I had her on Gamecube... hmm yeah I wonder why they haven't added her yet.


----------



## theRavenflight (Mar 10, 2019)

Bruce and Flora


----------



## bikh23 (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm surprised Tangy isn't in the game yet either I thought she was pretty popular and she been in all the games I think. I actually like Tangy so I'd like her in PC also I want Katt even tho she isn't very popular she's my fav villager tho.


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 12, 2019)

Tangy, Flora, Lolly and Erik


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 12, 2019)

I would love to see Ankha in PC







... and I know he's not a villager but Mr. Resetti was the best (yes I saw him a lot on Gamecube) how could you not love that face?


----------



## Starrynight44 (Mar 12, 2019)

Willow Marina Wart jr. And Pippy for me.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 12, 2019)

My boy Walker :'( He was my favourite villager back when I only played Wild World before I knew Tad existed. 

Aside from him I'd love to see Drift, Agent S., and Elmer!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm still waiting on Ankha...all of the villagers in my first town have actually been added except for her.  I love Cleocatra and hope they add her soon.  That being said, the new batch coming has Chevre and Mira in it so I can't complain.  I've never had either of them in my towns but I think they're adorable nonetheless.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 16, 2019)

I have 8-10 villagers from my dreamy list in Leafton in Pocket Camp. (Mira will be here soon) So that leaves to Boris and Sprocket.

But other than my Main Town's Dreamies. I'd like to see the dreamies from my other town's as well.
I'll just list the dreamies that are in my other 2 town's I have. But of course, exclude the ones that are already in.

*Pineside:*
Ankha
Sylvia
Cousteau
Jacques
Wade
Zucker
Maddie
Frank

*Jadeberg:*
Bonbon
Murphy
Vivian
Rudy

There's a lot of villagers in Pineside that aren't in Pocket Camp. I need to work on these towns. I think a villager has moved away in one of them...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 16, 2019)

Well I already have my favorite villagers, but I would like to see some others like Daisy and Olaf make it into the game. Especially Daisy, she's so precious ♡

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also yes we need Zucker ASAP


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

Zucker would be a good one, we could use more octopi.

Also Lolly, my fav Tutu, Erik would be pretty cool, Peaches, Sterling, Ruby, (she's not in the game right?) Claude, Bea, Lucy and Rudy would all be nice to have in an update sometime.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

What about Peck? I havent played for so long, I dont know what villagers have arrived. 
Coco, Kody, Papi should be there also unless if they are in the game

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------

